# How's this for a deal? (vet related)



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if this belongs here or in general info since it is partially GSD related kinda? I guess I'll just post it here...

Anyway-- not a bad deal, huh? (see document attached below)

This was the prize we won for getting first place at a pet Halloween costume contest last October: certificate for an annual exam, rabies/DHPP/Bordetella vaccinations or titers, fecal, heartworm test, and a year's supply of Heartgard!
I asked them if it was okay if I brought both Bianca and my cat Harlequin because Bianca had a 3-year rabies vacc last year and Harlequin was due for shots, so they included her vaccinations and exam and everything! They also did a thorough exam for both of them, and I got a dog park permit for Bianca. Total: $000.00 
I skipped the heartworm test because Bianca just had bloodwork done a week or two ago that included a test, and I skipped the Bordetella because she wasn't due.

Oh, this is the costume that won Bianca and Harlequin first place:









(there were granny glasses too but she kept dropping them...)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Nice! :thumbup: I love that picture too, it's so cute!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's a pretty awesome prize!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Not bad!!!! That's a GSD for you, working for a living! I love Harlequin too, what a character!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Not bad!!!! That's a GSD for you, working for a living! I love Harlequin too, what a character!


Yep now if only she could pay the food bill, I'd be all set! 
Between this and the blood donor program (to thank you, they give a $25 credit for vet services for every blood donation at the emergency clinic that has the program) she is doing a pretty good job of 'earning her keep' I guess.
At their appointment yesterday the vet kept commenting on what a nice cat Harlequin was because she was fearless and was just kinda hanging out on the table when the vet came in (she lay down in the baby scale and just relaxed there for most of her exam hehe...)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

That's a very nice prize & a terrific costume! I rarely see winning pet photos that resonate with me, but yours is 1st class as well as 1st prize. A well earned Congrats to you & yours.


----------



## jwb72 (Feb 12, 2010)

Poor animals.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That's a fantastic prize!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

I think your prize was well-deserved. Kudos for creativity!


----------

